# Used V10 vs New V6 TDI



## atif (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello, 
Looking for some input from V10 TDI owners, I'm debating whether to buy a New v6 TDI or a used V10 TDI toureg. So V10 owners please let me know if you've had any issues, did you have to spend a lot of money in repairs, how costly is regular service etc. 
I will be going over to test drive the v6 on friday, will also test drive a used v10 this week sometime, hopefully by next week I'll have some responses to this thread so I make an educated decision. Getting good deals on those v10s now......
Thanks,
Atif


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Used V10 vs New V6 TDI (atif)*

I posted the exact same question a couple months ago







. 
Pros of the V10 are that its much more powerful, loaded to the hilt, does not require Ad Blue, and can be had for less than a V6 TDI.
Cons of the V10 are that it uses a barrel of oil each change, youd have to swap in the newer RNS 510 Nav if you wanted it, the particulate filters are pricey to replace, and you will not get near the fuel economy of the V6 TDI.
Unless Audi releases a 2.0T Q5 or 3.0 TDI Q5 for 2011, I will be finding an '08 V10 TDI. The engine is too much to pass up for me.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Do a search. I think Gunship who I think kis in South Africa recently posted that he regretted moving from the V6TDI to the V10TDI.
I believe he said the V6TDI was much more refined in his opinion.


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Used V10 vs New V6 TDI (atif)*

My opinion is that, given the choice, I would prefer the V6 TDI over the V10 provided I could get air suspension. The V10 has a ridiculous amount of power - more than what we really need. Most of the time, my wife drives the V10 around town, so the mileage is not great, and every oil change is $$$ (I assume that the V6 requires far less oil than the V10). I am constantly looking for things to tow just to justify the power. I would love to get 23 - 25 mpg around town, and pay less than $100 for an oil change.
Don't get me wrong...I'm not planning on trading in the V10 anytime soon. I've taken the depreciation hit on it (we paid $52K), so there's no sense on buying ANOTHER $52K car right now. We'll drive it and enjoy it for 10 - 15 years (hopefully).
As an aside, and a testament to its power, a couple of months ago, we drove down to LA with the cruise control on 85mph. We were passed by a lot of cars as we were driving down I-5. Guess what, once we hit the Grapevine, we were STILL on cruise control, passing all of those cars. No downshifting, no straining. THAT WAS FUN! But, a few times a year joy ride probably doesn't justify a V10, does it?


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Used V10 vs New V6 TDI (biorig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biorig* »_But, a few times a year joy ride probably doesn't justify a V10, does it?

Yes, yes it does


----------



## SuperTuscan (Dec 24, 2003)

There is nothing like the V10.
Rolling the accelerator in 5th has been known to catch a 550 owner or two.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (SuperTuscan)*

I drove the V6tdi last week, was extremely underwhelmed with the engine, yes it is refined but so is my V10 engine. I will not be going to the V6tdi anytime soon.
Linder


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (raleys1)*

Linder, I absolutely concur. I drove the local dealership's white 2009 V6 TDI and was less than impressed. I'd say a V8 probably has more power and similar features. 
Don't know about a $100+ oil change. We do it ourselves and get the oil in 5 gallon containers online. Maybe $50 is more like it with the filter.
I'm getting consistantly 20-21 mpg in the V10 and I'd never want to give up the torque and other refinements (especially the Nappa leather, heated seats and heated steering wheel) of the 04-06 V10's
If mileage is a worry, get a Jetta TDI. Dick is easily getting 45-47 mpg in his.
Nancy


_Modified by DicknNancy at 10:36 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Used V10 vs New V6 TDI (atif)*

The V6TDI is a much better balanced car than the V10TDI. Sure the V10 has lots of torque...but its a very heavy car. The V6 on the other hand gives you almost 70-80% of the V10 power with a much livelier feel through the steering wheel and through turns.
With that said, I still vote for the V10 because of its uniqueness








Drive then both and make your own decision.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Used V10 vs New V6 TDI (AsianDude)*

You really think 800 pounds makes that big of a difference?
Linder


----------



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Used V10 vs New V6 TDI (AsianDude)*

Maybe the '06 TDi delivers 70-80% of power on paper, but in reality the V10 feels like it has 80% more [torque].


----------



## atif (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks all for your input, I'm going to test drive the new V6 tomorrow and a used V10 on saturday, the V10 comes with vw extended warranty for 2 years/40,000 kms and is $10,000 cheaper than the new V6, I like the V10's 2 tone interior and all the options, my wife doesn't drive much but loves the torque of her tuned 2006 Jetta TDI, I have 2006 Benz E320 CDI with close to 400 lb/ft of torque this rear wheel drive pulls like a train so looking forward to test driving both, will post my findings next week.
From your input I can tell there are no major mechanical issues with the V10.
Thanks again,
Atif


----------



## atif (Jun 8, 2005)

So I've driven both the V6 and a used V10, brand new V6 in my opinion is much more nimble and peppy than the V10 that I drove. The V10 has 118000 kms and both turbos have been replaced twice and a number of air suspension issues brought it back into the dealership a number of times, the service records that they printed for me is like a book, more than 30 pages long, I'm sorry but this doesn't sound good.
My MB is almost 4 years old and all I've done is oil changes, thats it no other issues and it's got over 130,000 kms, once again I'm a fan on technological evolution and that is why I drive diesels coz I think petrol engines are ancient...
Long story short the V10 I test drove did not impress me, the new V6 felt much more lighter and faster off the bat and gives better fuel economy but looking at the service history of this 2004 V10 I'm reluctant to even go for a new V6.......
So I'll wait a couple of years and see if this new V6 is more reliable, I'll pick one up off lease for less than half the price, VW has put very low residual values on the new V6s less than 30% after 3 years so why should one pay the full price and get hit with massice depreciation.......
The verdict is no matter what we say or argue about, the V6 is a better option to go with than a used V10 hands down, there's not that much difference in power, the V10 smokes more and noisier than the new V6, takes more fuel and frankly in our daily driving we don't require to pull Jumbo Jets....
So V6 is my way to go but I don't think its fair to pay more than $30,000 canadian for it so I'll wait when in 2 years its down to the real price that its worth...
The V10 that I test drove has had close to $20,000 in repairs over a 4 years period, that my friends is pathetic engineering wise....I have a copy of all service records of this truck from the dealer its more than 30 pages and am more than willing to fax them to whoever would like to challenge these facts.
Once again, thanks for all the input, I was a big fan of VW as I still have a Jetta TDI and I think I'll stick with it but high end engineering is something that VW can't handle yet.
Later,
Atif


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (atif)*

The '06 and later V10s are much much more reliable and trouble free.
Find one of those if you can.


----------



## Turtle2 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: (atif)*

Yes, there were problems with the early 2004s. I have a 2004 V10 that, after serious research, I bought used last year. The first thing I checked was the service history. Mine, a lease return, had only typical servicing, about three trips a year for oil changes and warranty work. The 2004 you test drove sounds like a lousy one so I can understand your caution. All I can say is that I've put 12K miles on mine with no real problems. Your impression of the performance between a V6 and V10 also indicate a V10 with issues. I wish you could drive a properly "fit" V10 for a proper comparison. The V10 to me is a dream on the highway and a pleasure to drive in any weather. I test drove SUVs from BMW, Merc, Audi and VW. The Touareg, for my needs, fit the bill, the V10 engine and air suspension make me grin every day.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_Do a search. I think Gunship who I think kis in South Africa recently posted that he regretted moving from the V6TDI to the V10TDI.
I believe he said the V6TDI was much more refined in his opinion.

LOL, I recall just the opposite; recall that he is stoked to have the v10.
Granted the "less is more crowd" will love the v6 TDI (my wife and daughter might







: ).
The lil'v6 TDI can't hardly compare to a FSI v6 gasser as a "performance suv"; its not even close to a FSI v8 gasser's "performance" -- yet its "utility" will be good for towing, off-roading, fuel mileage, etc., (w/air-suspension).
So, it depends on your focus; however, nothing compares to a v10 TDI, except a Cayenne Turbo -- the v6 TDI is not even in the same class.


----------



## tskeen (Jan 27, 2008)

There are exceptions to every rule. I bought a V8 Treg in late 04. It had a few issues early on that were taken care of quickly by a good dealer. Just passed 85,000 miles. We liked it so much we were considering a V6 TDI. Started our search a few months ago but could not get a straight answer from the dealer as to when the 09 would be available. I think luck was on my side as we found a 08 V10 loaded for $29,000 off of msrp. It had been VW executive car in Va. It did have 9000 miles.....but still smelled new and was perfect. Recently our local dealer called for us to test drive a V6 TDI. 
The 09 has a better nav.....We are glad we found the V10.


----------



## atif (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks guys for all you input....
ehd I'd love to test drive a V6 FSI but I doubt it'll have the same torque as the TDI, the low end torque is what I'm after but maybe I can live with bad gas mileage if performance is better than the TDI because V6 FSI's a lot cheaper in the used market and there are tons of them for sale, can't find newer V10 TDI's here in Canada, there weren't many sold so there's very few that are available in the used market and 06+ models are selling for close to $50k canadian that is if I can find one.
Maybe I should search for one in the US...we'll see. I should also go test drive a V6 FSI just for comaprison sake.
Appreciate everyone's input once again, thx.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (atif)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atif* »_Tcan't find newer V10 TDI's here in Canada, there weren't many sold so there's very few that are available in the used market and 06+ models are selling for close to $50k canadian that is if I can find one.
Maybe I should search for one in the US...

Remember that we only got the V10s in Canada in '04 and '05 , the US got them in 04, 06, 07 and 08...so if you are looking at an 06 or newer, they are all US imports.


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Used V10 vs New V6 TDI (AsianDude)*

Get the V10, I love my one, and get an extended warranty! Enjoy a lesser drop in residual value of a slightly used car, hit the pedal, get pushed in the seats, and never look back....


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Used V10 vs New V6 TDI (docjenser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *docjenser* »_Get the V10, I love my one, and get an extended warranty! Enjoy a lesser drop in residual value of a slightly used car, hit the pedal, get pushed in the seats, and never look back....

X2
Linder


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Used V10 vs New V6 TDI (raleys1)*

My V10 is 2 1/2 years old. Lease is up in Oct. and I plan to buy it out at the end of the lease. I had a "transmission problem" (if you can call it that) the day after I took it home. It went into "limp home mode".... they reflashed the transmission and returned it to me the next day - last problem I have had with it.
I had the V8 prior to it ('04) with many more issues.
Comparing the V8 to the V10 - I would never go back.... the torque is amazing - it IS the reason to own the car even if you never plan to tow. It brings a smile to my face every day and often brings frowns to drivers of "performance" cars who can't believe they have just been smoked by an SUV. The largest item I tow on a regular basis is a 15# carbon fiber road bike... but I tow it in style.
I will drive the V6 TDI before purchasing this one.... but I doubt I will seriously consider it for purchase. The V10 buy out will be less $$ - and at 17mpg long term average (city) and always in sport mode it is almost twice as efficient as my old V8 was.
My recommendation.... find a later model V10 (fewer problems than the early ones) and seriously consider buying it. Pocket the difference in cash and use it to pay for the extra gas..... your daily smile will be worth the investment.


----------

